# A-PLAN



## R33GTS (Jun 21, 2005)

well same old , massive thanks to a-plan highly recomend.

1st year
26 yr
r33
300bhp all mods decleard £1030 fully comp

2nd year
27 yr
r33
300bhp all mods decleard £550 fully comp

Thanks guys good job


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

thats good ,hope mine drops by 50% also


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

Happened in a similar way for me.
R33 GTR vspec.
30yrs old 0 no claims - 2K Adrian flux
then 31yrs old 1 year no claims - £1050 from A-Plan.
I'll be extremely happy next year if it's less than £800.
It's a bit cheeky that they bump up the premiums for mods, when they have no intention of replacing them in the event of an accident or theft - but then they're just the same as the rest for that.


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Same for me. Been with Adrian flux for 7 years now and never made a claim but they wouldn't go below £1100 for my first year owning the GTR. Went to A-plan....first qoute was £730 fully comp with all mods declared :smokin:


----------



## Oo Skyline oO (Dec 26, 2006)

kornmonkey said:


> ec.
> 30yrs old 0 no claims - 2K Adrian flux
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## stuartc (Jan 9, 2007)

I have just got of the phone to adrian flux ,r33 value of 10,000 I said the exhaust had been done wheels and slight mods on the engine,It will be parked on the drive overnight. 30years old I dont have any no claims they want £4000 (plus 3 points)
I will have to try aplan
cheers stu


----------



## ScottG (Oct 10, 2006)

I tried A Plan and they told me they couldn't insure me as I hadnt owned a car that was fast enough previous to the Skyline!! I think thats B#[email protected] i know of alot of people that have made a jump in performance and not been refused insurance! 

But hey ill prob go to them next year as he said he would definately beat any other quote when i've had the car for a year! Moan over!


----------



## Ninja skyline (Oct 4, 2004)

I have received my renewal quote from Adrian Flux this morning. I was gobsmacked to see that they had deducted 5 years from my NCB, taking it down to 2 years, and added over £230 to the premium, taking it up to £861 :flame:  

This is because they are in the middle of a claim which was entirely the 3rd party's fault as the car was parked up at the time. 

I decided to phone around for some other quotes for both 2 years NCB and 7 years protected NCB.

A plan came out on top, a better quote with a 2 year NCB than i had been paying Adrian Flux with a 6 year NCB. They can save me Over £300 on my renewal premium. :thumbsup: 
I even gave Adrian Flux the chance to match the quote, to which, they could not get close. :wavey: :runaway: 
The guy i spoke to on the phone at A plan was extremely helpful and said that i can renew with a 2 year NCB, and once the claim is resolved, and my NCB re-instated, that my insurance premium would carry on at the 7 years protected NCB quote, with a refund of any extra premium paid before that date. He also said that if it was not resolved before my renewal date that he would chase up my current insurance company to re-instate my NCB ASAP. :bowdown1: 

I will definately be changing over to A plan, and would highly recommend them.


Mark


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

Just had my renewal through from A Plan, it came down again. The year before last it came down £400 quid and this year another £80 so im happy , but i will check out this Lloyds to see what they have to offer, different quotes for different post codes dont 4get lads :thumbsup:


----------

